# Greetings from Malaysia



## mbeavers1 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello to everyone from the other half of the world!  I am new to the smoking world.  I am a 32yr old mechanical engineer from Kansas and work in the oil and gas industry.  I have always been a griller, but decided 6 months ago to make the switch.  I chose a Primo Oval XL so I could have the best of both worlds.  I have since been relocated to Malaysia.  Unfortunately, this has limited me since my access to wood (and pretty much beef altogether) is all through the internet.  Luckily, I live on an island where seafood, pork, and lamb are all abundant so I think I can make due.

One thing I am interested in is alternative smoking woods.  Malaysia does not have much in terms of the regulars (oak, hickory, mesquite, pecan, apple, ect).  This has led me on a bit of a hunt for tropical woods that can be used for smoking.  If anyone has suggestions on that let me know.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Apr 8, 2012)

Welcome! Any tree with a fruit is usually a safe bet but I would definitely do some research if you don't know much about a particular tree.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello and 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






to SMF - glad to have you here


----------



## michael ark (Apr 9, 2012)

:welcome1: I would talk to gene or pm just passing through. I think he's in fiji and has the same problem.:welcome1:


----------



## alblancher (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm willing to bet many of the the locals use wood for grilling and smoking.  I'll bet you can get a pretty good idea from them.  I agree most fruit woods are going to be what you are looking for.   Thanks for checking in and welcome to the forum.


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 9, 2012)

Welcome to SMF..........Glad you joined us........


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome to SMF!


----------



## sprky (Apr 18, 2012)

to SMF . You have come to the right place for smoking info. This site is loaded with great info just use the search bar at top of page to find what you are looking for. If you can't locate the answer just ask folks here are willing to share there knowledge. Check out  the 5 day e-course on smoking its chuck full of great info, and may help ya out. Smoking  5-Day e-Course


----------

